# Buck Board Bacon



## smokenjoes (Jan 22, 2013)

Two weeks ago I finished a BBB using the 1-7-5 method and it came out great, so last week I tried it again and the meat went bad. The Pork But was about 3" thick and I took it out on the 10Th day and it was bad. Refer temp has been in range. Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks ,

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2013)

Joe, morning..... what is the 1-7-5 method ???   Did you brine/cure it with the bone in ???   What was the brine you used ??? How much of every ingredient ????

When brining/curing, if I am making BBB from a butt, or strami from a roast, I cut the meat to the final size I will need for slicing... This makes for thinner hunks of meat for the cure/brine to penetrate.... If there are bones, I remove them also to eliminate "bone sour" during processing.... 

The complete hunk of meat (bone in) may be pretty while smoking and for presentation but it does nothing to aid in the curing process...  To speed up the curing I remove it.... I'm more concerned about a safe, properly cured product than aesthetics...  Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 23, 2013)

Yep, more details, please!



~Martin


----------

